# Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Contest Closed!



## Shimmer (Dec 5, 2007)

Today's giveaway is the Heirlooms Brush set!

*xbrookecorex* is todays winner!! Congrats!

*CONTEST CLOSED*

Unscramble these words (here's a hint...they're lipsticks!):

SIGLNAEDH (Angeldish)
OIIFBDUNLR (Floribundi)
SUMSEIVCIHO (Mischievous)
ZTOEEDARR (Retrodaze)
BPFNUAAELPL (Unflappable)
HEYERAPTC (Archetype)
OTAXCTHREB (Chatterbox)
AOSPDISMNEI (Impassioned)
RKEEENFCOTL (Freckletone)
IEPQSALUT (Plastique)
RAEAMBBCEEL (Embraceable)
UIIANTTSAQEE (Antiquitease)

Yes we realize there was an error with Floribundi/Florabundi


Remember, only one entry per day.  A winner will be chosen randomly from the entries with the correct answers/subject line and will be announced this evening.  *Please note: PM'd entries do not count, entries MUST BE sent to the email address listed above!*

This contest is open to members living in the United States only!

Don't forget to subscribe to Specktra Beauty News by email to enter the Baublebath giveaway! Entries will be accepted until 15 December 07. 
And, if you haven't, don't forget to buy your raffle ticket for the Barbie Gift basket.  There are several highly coveted products in the basket,  making it well worth the ticket!


----------



## meiming (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

yay! good luck everyone


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Nice prize!! Unfortunately  I cant do this one i don't know the lipsticks 
Goodluck everyone!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

This is only for the US?


----------



## rouquinne (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

yes, that's what they mean by "domestic members".

it would really help us non-americans if you could put in large type when a contest is only for americans or open to all.  something like -

Open to US residents only

Open to ALL members

would be great!!!

thanks!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Good luck everyone.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

haha this is hard Im having so much fun with it!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

OMG I love these things! YAYYYYY here I go! Good luck everyone!


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Good Luck! I hope I can do this fast enough!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*






lol good luck !


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

i have all but three!!! ahh


----------



## Jot (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

I'm not in the USA but might play at home for fun - how sad x


----------



## kokometro (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

oooo fun


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

sent!  I love love love these, you have to do more like this!


----------



## mymymai (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Ok, going to attempt these.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

OMG, this is so hard. I have a little more than half and now I am completely stumped.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

i have like one left.
and i cant figure it out ot SAVE my life!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

I also have one left and I am completely stumped


----------



## 121784 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

good luck everyone!


----------



## ancilla (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_I also have one left and I am completely stumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here!

I hope it's spelled right in the contest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but more than likely I'm just blanking hardcore


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Sent!


----------



## mgsital01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

yay! *crosses fingers*


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

What time will it be in PA at 6 CST?  lol


----------



## Holly (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Bah I figured them all out, and then realized it was U.S.A only lol


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

nm, I think its 7 EST ... hrm


----------



## Moppit (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Awww I live in Canada and am not eligible.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

oh no a contest where I had a little chance to win but I am not from the US


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Sent. That was fun!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

im pretty sure 6cst is 7est


----------



## elizs (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

That was hard!!


----------



## sora (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

aww, give canada some love


----------



## lainz (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

OMG that was hard.


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

i am stumped on three


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

I agree!! Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sora* 

 
_aww, give canada some love_


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettygirl* 

 
_i am stumped on three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too


----------



## ladynpink (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

are these from the current collection or regular line..or are some of these discontinued?


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

OMG - I'm pulling my hair out trying to figure out the second one.  Am I just totally blanking on something?  Or is this the one everyone else is having problems with?!?!!!


----------



## MaryaHari (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_OMG - I'm pulling my hair out trying to figure out the second one.  Am I just totally blanking on something?  Or is this the one everyone else is having problems with?!?!!!_

 
I have them all but this one. I can only think of one answer but it's off by one letter so I'm going back to the drawing board.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

I figured them all out just to see if I could. I hope the answers get posted afterwards. To bad I can't entre.


----------



## Yatri (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Okay I give! I have just wasted hours of my life with this and it comes down to one stupid word that I can't figure out!  The 5th one down! Oh my God! I have tried everything! It is probably the easiest one to my luck! Good thing is I now know the name of every single lippie mac has ever made (except this one of course) Good luck guys! Whoever wins this one deserves it for sure!


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

awww! for US members only =(


----------



## lahdeedah (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Phew!  That was hella hard, but I finally got them.  **Crosses fingers and waits for the payoff**


----------



## Araylan (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

wow. this is quite the contest. I've got almost all of them but i feel like the ones I don't have yet are probably the easiest...I'm going to feel reeeeally accomplished when I get done lol.


----------



## Araylan (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryaHari* 

 
_I have them all but this one. I can only think of one answer but it's off by one letter so I'm going back to the drawing board._

 

I'm having the same problem with this one.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

OMG!  I FINALLY GOT IT!!!!!! HOORAY FOR ME!  Gosh, I thought I was gonna go nutty over #2 but it finally dawned on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YAY!!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Goodness, that was hard!


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

I have answers for all of them 

Just not necessarily the correct ones....lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was hard!! Only figured one out easily.


----------



## righteothen (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

That was so hard.  My husband thinks I'm crazy for doing that.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

I think I missed the deadline with 2 to go.. are you going to post answers?


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

I am stuck on the second and fifth one. argggggg


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I think I missed the deadline with 2 to go.. are you going to post answers?_

 
You have 45 mins girl!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

That was so fun!  *high fives everyone* Much more fun than the paper I should be working on, lol.


----------



## *KT* (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Fairly new to MAC, so worked on this an hour before I realized that the MAC website would only get me through 7 of the 12.  What a waste of time.  =(

So between completely missing the last two contests (my work blocks all non-work related websites) and this one... I'm really coming up short on putting entries in!


----------



## righteothen (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **KT** 

 
_Fairly new to MAC, so worked on this an hour before I realized that the MAC website would only get me through 7 of the 12.  What a waste of time.  =(

So between completely missing the last two contests (my work blocks all non-work related websites) and this one... I'm really coming up short on putting entries in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's okay.  The way these haul things are being done, you're sure to get some of them.  They stagger the times for a reason ^_^.

I've missed a few, too, because they were too early in the morning for me.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Good luck to everyone that entered!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

i agree GOOD LUCK!


this took me 2 hours !


----------



## ladynpink (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

gosh i need the first one only help me? is it still open?


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

I'm guessing as long as the thread doesn't say closed you can still send your entry?  Or maybe they don't count them after a certain time?  I have no idea.  I am awful with these time zone things lol


----------



## righteothen (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Yeah, I thought that right now was 6:32pm (if I'm wrong, then I've been calling my grandparents late for years....).


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

I hope you weren't calling your grandparents late lol I looked it up to be sure, but the website was confusing to me.  I'm pretty daft lately with this mommy brain lol


----------



## righteothen (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Nope, I was right ;D ^_^.

CST: Central Standard Time (USA & Canada) - What's the time in Central Time Zone now?


----------



## squeakers (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the day 12/05/07 Heirlooms: 5 Eye Brushes Open until 6 p.m. CST!*

Is the contest still open?  Please please please say yes, I just sent my email.


----------



## marykelancey (Dec 5, 2007)

I really hope I was wrong with my guess for #2.  The only one I could come up with was Florabundi but there is no "a" in the anagram.  If that is indeed the answer, I hope they redo this particular contest since I'm sure there are many of us that did not answer because we couldn't get that one.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

i cant WAIT  to know who won balhhladjsflkajsdf


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marykelancey* 

 
_I really hope I was wrong with my guess for #2.  The only one I could come up with was Florabundi but there is no "a" in the anagram.  If that is indeed the answer, I hope they redo this particular contest since I'm sure there are many of us that did not answer because we couldn't get that one._

 
I can't figure out if the correct spelling is Florabundi or Floribundi.  I probably got it wrong in my email


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll think they'll just accept either answer

Florabundi (correct spelling)

and

Floribundi (to fit their scrambled letters)

I knew it was florabundi (checked spelling on ebay), but I put Floribundi to match the letters!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is an awesome prize, the suspense is killing me!!!

I hope they accept Floribundi lol


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eugenia* 

 
_I'll think they'll just accept either answer

Florabundi (correct spelling)

and

Floribundi (to fit their scrambled letters)

I knew it was florabundi (checked spelling on ebay), but I put Floribundi to match the letters!_

 
I thought it was Florabundi but then doubted myself because of the letters.  I just put Florabundi which was what I thought was correct.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

they deff should accept it.
because they messed up the lettters


----------



## therains___ (Dec 5, 2007)

i hope they don't redo the contest for those of us who worked hard on this one. they will probably just accept florabundi and floribundi as an answer. i just spelled it with an "i"
soo more importantly, who is the winner?


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

I had so much fun with this contest, I hope there is another word scramble at some point for Hauladays.  I love games


----------



## acidtongue (Dec 5, 2007)

Since it's now closed, does anyone feel like posting their answers? I couldn't figure one of them out & it's bugging me that I don't know what it is.


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

I  threw my post its out (yes I had post its ALL OVER my desk LMAO) but which one were you stuck on?  I might remember


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is what I got (I couldn't get the first one and the fifth) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. ???
2. Florabundi
3. Mischievous
4. Retrodaze
5. ???
6. Archetype
7. Chatterbox
8. Impassioned
9. Freckletone
10. Plastique
11. Antiquitease
12. Embraceable


----------



## righteothen (Dec 5, 2007)

Because the contest is closed, and I didn't see anywhere that we can't post answers afterwards ^_^.

SIGLNAEDH    = angeldish 
OIIFBDUNLR  = floribundi
SUMSEIVCIHO = mischievous
ZTOEEDARR   = retrodaze
BPFNUAAELPL  = unflappable
HEYERAPTC  = archetype
OTAXCTHREB = chatterbox
AOSPDISMNEI = impassioned
RKEEENFCOTL = freckletone 
IEPQSALUT   = plastique
RAEAMBBCEEL = embraceable
UIIANTTSAQEE = antiquitease

I think those are right, at least.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

had the same as ^^


----------



## acidtongue (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks! I missed unflappable.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristakamikaze* 

 
_had the same as ^^_

 
I did as well, I hope they are right!

I also agree that I hope we do more games, this was sooooo fun!  As you can see, I am easily amused


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

that's what I got too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






thanks for posting, I was feeding the baby.


----------



## marykelancey (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *therains___* 

 
_i hope they don't redo the contest for those of us who worked hard on this one. they will probably just accept florabundi and floribundi as an answer. i just spelled it with an "i"
soo more importantly, who is the winner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well unfortunately I didn't answer since I didn't have the answer right spelled without an a.  according to specktra's color stories, the spelling is with an a.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetmelissa* 

 
_I did as well, I hope they are right!

I also agree that I hope we do more games, this was sooooo fun!  As you can see, I am easily amused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i was amuzed until it came to number 2.
it took me an hour to get it =/


----------



## Janice (Dec 5, 2007)

SIGLNAEDH (Angeldish)
OIIFBDUNLR (Floribundi)
SUMSEIVCIHO (Mischievous)
ZTOEEDARR (Retrodaze)
BPFNUAAELPL (Unflappable)
HEYERAPTC (Archetype)
OTAXCTHREB (Chatterbox)
AOSPDISMNEI (Impassioned)
RKEEENFCOTL (Freckletone)
IEPQSALUT (Plastique)
RAEAMBBCEEL (Embraceable)
UIIANTTSAQEE (Antiquitease)

Yes we realize there was an error with Floribundi/Florabundi


----------



## Yatri (Dec 5, 2007)

Ha! I spent 4 1/2 hours on this "Game"! 3 of those hours were spent on #5 just cause I'm stupid and had never heard of unflappable and didn't think it sounded like a lipstick name (even though this was the only logical word).  1 hour spent on #2 due to the spelling error and 30 min. on the rest of them which we soooooo easy in comparison!  But I finally got that email sent and I really hope there aren't more "games" like this because I can't resist them and I can't afford to spend another day playing them! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Janice (Dec 5, 2007)

*xbrookecorex* is todays winner!! Congrats!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_*xbrookecorex* is todays winner!! Congrats!_

 
I saw the name brooke and my stomach jumped lol

Congratulations xbrookecorex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks so much, this was a pleasant surprise! I woke up from a fever-ish sleep to the email


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 6, 2007)

congrats!!! that was an awesome prize!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations  xbrookecorex!!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 6, 2007)

Yay xbrookecorex!!


----------

